# Quick conversation with contractor



## kyhowey (Nov 17, 2015)

Cont: "Do I need the whole house cleaned and decorated for the final inspection?"

Me: "No, but you do need toilet paper on the holder."

Cont: "Really???  When did that start?"

Some people will believe anything and everything is in the code book.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Nov 17, 2015)

Quick conversation with contractor







Yessir.

Brent

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cda (Nov 17, 2015)

kyhowey said:
			
		

> Cont: "Do I need the whole house cleaned and decorated for the final inspection?"Me: "No, but you do need toilet paper on the holder."
> 
> Cont: "Really???  When did that start?"
> 
> Some people will believe anything and everything is in the code book.


It is either toilet paper furnished, or you might not want this inspection form,

After I come out of the bathroom


----------



## JBI (Nov 17, 2015)

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> Yessir.
> 
> Brent
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


THAT's gonna leave a mark...


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Nov 17, 2015)

cda said:
			
		

> It is either toilet paper furnished, or you might not want this inspection form,After I come out of the bathroom


What makes you think the ones you've been getting were pristine?  

Brent.


----------



## cda (Nov 17, 2015)

JBI said:
			
		

> THAT's gonna leave a mark...


It is very fine grit, used for finishing


----------



## mark handler (Nov 17, 2015)

JBI said:
			
		

> THAT's gonna leave a mark...


----------



## mark handler (Nov 17, 2015)

But using the john could be a good thing


----------



## steveray (Nov 18, 2015)

mark handler said:
			
		

> But using the john could be a good thing


Doesn't Conarb put those in all of his houses?


----------

